# problems with ca18det..



## morillo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hope for a little help here please, im about to go crazy!! 

When the engine is cold it runs great, after 30 to 60 minuts it start to run like it was on 3 cyl. cannot take throttle and there is smell of petrol. Also if i start the car cold and then switch it off and on after 5 min, it doing the same. I checked the sparkplugs and they look great. Also the AFM is cleaned. 
Can it be some kind of a sensor? Have a feeling that it get to much petrol, like if it runs the cold start mode on a hot engine.

Specs: stage 2, free flow exhaustpipe, no cat or Lambda is mounted.

Im from DK, hope you understand my school english


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There may be a major vacuum leak somewhere in the intake system. As for the smell of fuel, you'll have to look for leaks while the motor is idling; cracked hose, loose clamp, leaking fuel injector.


----------



## morillo (Feb 26, 2009)

rogoman said:


> There may be a major vacuum leak somewhere in the intake system. As for the smell of fuel, you'll have to look for leaks while the motor is idling; cracked hose, loose clamp, leaking fuel injector.


Thanks, what about the coil or the leads for the sparkplugs? The engine have been very hot from overheat. It look very old and used. Do I have to buy this original or?

Thanks for reply


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the ignition wires look bad, they should be replaced. Buy NGK OEM type replacement wires; they are very high quality. Also if the distributor cap/rotor look marginal, replace them also with OEM parts.


----------



## morillo (Feb 26, 2009)

It was a coil on cyl. 3....dammit!!! only works when cold. Don't get it.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Replace that coil its done. Think of it like a fuse... when it gets too hot (not engine temp) it shuts off. I had the same problem. Good luck finding one. I'm %90 sure Nissan doesn't have them anymore. Goto your parts store (IE checker/autozone/etc.) and ask for a coil pack for a 88' Nissan Pulsar NX SE 1.8L. Its the USDM non turbo version of our motors (CA18DE). Last time I needed one it was a special order item. Thats what happens when you have a 20yr old motor. Sorry Rogo CA has coil packs on all 4. Your still my hero though!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Sorry Rogo CA has coil packs on all 4. Your still my hero though!


My bad! Just not that familiar with the CA series.


----------



## morillo (Feb 26, 2009)

Luckly i did find one used coil here in DK for 50 euro and it works
Also a good seller on EBAY send me four coils and the wire for a very low price. So now i have replaced it all and have 1 extra. 
All in all I did save a lot of money here.. This time
Thanks for being helpfull.


----------



## Royle (Mar 20, 2012)

HI!... I have a problem with my s13 ca18det soo when i have in 2nd 3rd 4th or 5th gear and i'm driving under 3000rpm and when i hit the accelerator and when it comes up to 4000rpm it all stops its like the limiter but if i realese the accelerator not fully just by half and push it again slowely it accelerate normaly... Do yo maybe know what that could be ? i've checked spark plugs, coils, boost presure...& i didn't found anjything =(...
Enjoy


----------



## morillo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi, im not a automecanic but its might be bad connection - check or try other cables and the power distrubutor. Or check resistance in cables


----------



## Royle (Mar 20, 2012)

morillo said:


> Hi, im not a automecanic but its might be bad connection - check or try other cables and the power distrubutor. Or check resistance in cables


ca18det doesen't have ''power distrubutor'' as u said ... anything else... ??? enjoy


----------



## morillo (Feb 26, 2009)

cables and check voltage from the source..


----------

